# Anyone dealt with First Day Cottages?



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

DH and I are within a week of our permanent move down to our new area, and are working on planning the house we're going to build. We have an architect who's a family friend drawing up designs for us, but we've also considered doing a kit house, specifically a First Day Cottage. Anyone here worked with them ever?


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

i haven't any direct personal experience, aside from ordering an informational packet from them. but i have researched them very thoroughly, have seen one built locally, and have been involved in online groups with people who have actually built them. 

i'm leaning toward an actual timber frame, cut from trees on my land. otherwise, i wouldn't hesitate to buy and build one of their kits. i've always been impressed with their designs, attention to detail, and commitment to customer service. if you have any questions, give them a call. they'll answer any and all questions, and even put you in touch with someone in your area that has already built one, if possible.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for responding! This has so far been our experience with them as well--all of my husband's interaction with First Day has been really great, and we really like the philosophy behind their plans, as well as the designs we've seen. Right now we're trying to figure out how motivated we are to actually build the house ourselves--we're both a bit lazy, and that doesn't seem to go well with trying to finish such a large process on your own.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Mulegirl said:


> Thanks for responding! This has so far been our experience with them as well--all of my husband's interaction with First Day has been really great, and we really like the philosophy behind their plans, as well as the designs we've seen. Right now we're trying to figure out how motivated we are to actually build the house ourselves--we're both a bit lazy, and that doesn't seem to go well with trying to finish such a large process on your own.


I was looking at them as well, but I too am a bit lazy and that along with being older and not in great shape probably should tell me to leave it alone.

Nomad


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

I've looked at these before, but wished they had just a one level plan, with crawlspace.


----------

